

An Attempt at Making Reading Fun - rockyroadster
http://klinskyc.github.com/posts/The-Experiment/

======
lutusp
> An Attempt at Making Reading Fun

Try "A way to make reading fun".

> In recent years I’ve been reading more and more news online and less and
> less [sic] books.

You've been reading smaller books, or books with smaller typefaces? Or did you
mean to say _fewer_ books? If so, then your sentence is self-referential.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fewer_vs._less>

> The enjoyment of inputting [sic] the finished books ...

s/inputting/entering/

> I’m interested if this same method works for anyone else.

Try "I'm curious to know whether this method ..."

~~~
rockyroadster
Duly noted and fixed. Thanks for the corrections.

